# Supermarket Honeys For Mead



## Chookers (5/11/10)

Has anyone tried Australian Rainforest Honey, I picked up a 1kg bucket at my local Woolies for about $8.50.. Its got an interesting flavour..

Can anyone suggest good supermarket honey for mead. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus (5/11/10)

I've used the normal Capilano stuff. I think the 1.5kg tubs were on special, so bought 3. 
The mead is pretty nice, very delicate orange blossom sort of flavour...should be interesting to see how it evolves (it's 1 year old atm).


----------



## SuiCIDER (5/11/10)

I'd be careful of preservatives.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (5/11/10)

Not many (actually none in my experience) supermarket honeys have any preservatives. Go for it!


----------



## O'Henry (5/11/10)

Listen to the Anchovy, he brews a mean mead (and other assorted beverages). If you can, get in contact with some local beekeepers and see if you can get bulk honey. It's cheaper and so freaking tasty.


----------



## Dazza_devil (5/11/10)

I may be biased but for good reason, you will not buy better honey than Tasmanian honey, particularly the Leatherwood for my tastes, expensive but worth it.


----------



## The_Duck (5/11/10)

Woolies just had 500gm Organic Leatherwood jars on sale for $5.20. I bought a few of them for test purposes.

The mead is bubbling away as we speak.

I have bought the rainforest honey before and it is quite tasty. A good lightish honey IIRC.

I have also used Yellowbox from a local beekeeper who sold me a 30KG bucket for $150. Not the absolute cheapest I have seen but better than the other prices I have been quoted at $220-250 for the same amount.


Duck


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (5/11/10)

I have used Capilano honey, a supermarket's own brand, the north Queensland rainforest honey, a local professional apiarist's honey and that from a friend who is an amateur apiarist. The latter had small quantities of bee parts in it.

I used to tell myself that the supermarket honeys would be more likely to be 'sanitary' due to likely being heat-treated. I've read that honey has all sorts of anti-microbial qualities, but I make no claim...

I tend to add boiling (or recently boiled) water to my meads in the primary fermenter (plastic fresh wort cuboid), which should provide some sort of pasteurisation as I then leave the wort/wash/must to cool overnight before heaving the yeast in.

I am yet to make a honey-only mead; I rely on spices, fruits and stuff to add flavour (in the next few days, I will be doing something with 8kg honey, some raw organic coca nibs, organic coconut, frozen cherries and maple syrup). My only truly sus batch is one made from fresh plums I pulled from my tree and froze for a few weeks. It might be okay in a few months... time will tell.

I think that there will be subtle differences between the variously priced honeys and for the first few batches, cheap/easy to get is probably a fine way to decide what to buy.


----------



## brettprevans (5/11/10)

archibald honey in dingley Victoria. lovely honey and cheap. past BulkBuy thread here. They also had uber massive containers for sale also. im talking like 100L+ containers and the like if you were looking at commercial quantities. 

their SBL labeled honey is uber strong as its a blend and they tend to sell it to cerial companies becuase of the strength of its flavour. I tasted it and it would be awsome for braggots/beers etc where you need punch with only using a bit. I think it would be too overrpowering with a straight mead though




SpillsMostOfIt said:


> (in the next few days, I will be doing something with 8kg honey, some raw organic coca nibs, organic coconut, frozen cherries and maple syrup).


I think I just blew my load. that sounds awsome spills. any chance of a recipe?


----------



## Bribie G (5/11/10)

ALDI honey is really cheap, around $6 a kilo normal price and is a mild honey that would make a good base mead I reckon.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (5/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I think I just blew my load. that sounds awsome spills. any chance of a recipe?



When I work out what it is...

Might be one mead or two. I usually throw everything in together at the very start, but with this I might be making a big base mead and then decanting onto the flavours. I might not. I might put the maple syrup one to one side purely as an experiment. I simply don't know. The recipe will not be firm until bottled (or as in the case of my lemon/lime mead, in the glass). I might add some oak too. I'm vacillating over yeast. Usually T-58. Maybe EC-1118.

Still glad you asked?


----------



## brettprevans (5/11/10)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> When I work out what it is...
> 
> Might be one mead or two. I usually throw everything in together at the very start, but with this I might be making a big base mead and then decanting onto the flavours. I might not. I might put the maple syrup one to one side purely as an experiment. I simply don't know. The recipe will not be firm until bottled (or as in the case of my lemon/lime mead, in the glass). I might add some oak too. I'm vacillating over yeast. Usually T-58. Maybe EC-1118.
> 
> Still glad you asked?


a man after my own heart when it comes to experiments.


----------



## The_Duck (5/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I think I just blew my load. that sounds awsome spills. any chance of a recipe?



I think I just lost my lunch....


But I have to agree that my previous experiments with just plain honey seem to pale in comparison to something like that !!


Duck


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (5/11/10)

The_Duck said:


> I think I just lost my lunch....
> 
> 
> But I have to agree that my previous experiments with just plain honey seem to pale in comparison to something like that !!
> ...




There's two flavours I have no interest in introducing to my meads... 

However, for me mead is just another opportunity to play with flavour combos, but with the happy side-effect of alcohol.


----------



## Chookers (5/11/10)

Its hard to find people who sell honey in my area, as I am inner sydney suburbs.. This Rainforest honey from woolies tastes good, Im kinda sorry to make mead out of it.. I have one batch of Beechworth, which I flavoured with Licorice root, cinnamon and a few cloves.. tasted the mix before adding the yeast and it tasted spicey and a little tangy.. I made one last year from a recipe that said to use acid mix instead of lemons.. and it was awful.. too acidic and too dry.. The lemon recipes I have used before always seem to be the right balance. So from now on when a recipe says acid mix I automatically convert that to lemon.


----------



## barls (5/11/10)

there use to be a great place for honey in glebe at the health food store


----------



## Eggs (6/11/10)

if your in the eastern suburbs of melbourne, head to the wantirna trash n treasure market on a sunday morning. there is a bee keeper there who sells a range of honeys in all sorts of sizes up to small buckets. 
hes very friendly and gives tastings. prices seem pretty reasonable. i make a special trip when i need honey. just having a look at the jar in the cupboard, he is harts honey, from lillydale.


----------



## brettprevans (6/11/10)

Eggs said:


> if your in the eastern suburbs of melbourne, head to the wantirna trash n treasure market on a sunday morning. there is a bee keeper there who sells a range of honeys in all sorts of sizes up to small buckets.
> hes very friendly and gives tastings. prices seem pretty reasonable. i make a special trip when i need honey. just having a look at the jar in the cupboard, he is harts honey, from lillydale.


Price? Less than $6 p kg? If not just go to archibalds. Honey prices r probably higher this year after bees were being killed by an infection and another insect last year. 

Next time ur at wantirna drop in a fish galore fish and chip shop on wantirna hwy just across from the primary school (about 2min down the rd from trash and treasure). Awsome fresh cut fish chips souvs etc.


----------



## SuiCIDER (6/11/10)

barls said:


> there use to be a great place for honey in glebe at the health food store



I get my honey straight from the Orchard in Darkes Forest. (just past the shire going south)


----------



## barls (6/11/10)

i normally get mine ether near orange or taree.


----------



## white.grant (6/11/10)

This thread has whetted my appetite so I have bit the bullet and grabbed a couple of kilos of Iron Bark honey at the deli this morning ($8/kg) and have just pitched some white wine yeast on my first ever mead. Only 5l but you have to start somewhere.


cheers

grant


----------



## Chookers (6/11/10)

I have a Braggot mead ready for yeast, its to be more on the mead side of things, so what yeast can you guys recommend I have at hand SN9, T-58 and Safbrew.. aswell as EC-1118 (which I have used too many times)


----------



## Chookers (7/11/10)

Chookers said:


> I have a Braggot mead ready for yeast, its to be more on the mead side of things, so what yeast can you guys recommend I have at hand SN9, T-58 and Safbrew.. aswell as EC-1118 (which I have used too many times)




I've decided to go with the SN9, this time.


----------



## barls (7/11/10)

just put down my braggot with sweet mead from white labs.


----------



## leiothrix (7/11/10)

SuiCIDER said:


> I get my honey straight from the Orchard in Darkes Forest. (just past the shire going south)



do you have any details at all? Price, location, etc?

thanks,
rob.


----------



## Chookers (7/11/10)

I have a question about Braggot.. I have read different opinions on Braggot.. is it supposed to be a mead type Beer or a beer type Mead???

Is it supposed to be flat or carbonated.. I thought it was supposed to be more mead style so I made mine to be flat.

Was I wrong?


----------



## barls (7/11/10)

i find its generally a blend of the two. well thats how i make mine. normally id recommend trying the commercial example but they arent much chop in my book for the money they will cost you.

i carbonate mine.
jump on gotmead.com and have a look at the style guides on there.


----------



## Chookers (7/11/10)

barls said:


> i find its generally a blend of the two. well thats how i make mine. normally id recommend trying the commercial example but they arent much chop in my book for the money they will cost you.
> 
> i carbonate mine.
> jump on gotmead.com and have a look at the style guides on there.



thanks barls, I'll checkout that site.
I think I'll carbonate a few bottles just to see how it is, its my first attempt at braggot, so this is all a learning experience. How do you think it would go to use a beer kit in place of malt in a braggot..(I am an amature so I dont use any grain recipes)

Cheers


----------



## Airgead (7/11/10)

Chookers said:


> I have a question about Braggot.. I have read different opinions on Braggot.. is it supposed to be a mead type Beer or a beer type Mead???
> 
> Is it supposed to be flat or carbonated.. I thought it was supposed to be more mead style so I made mine to be flat.
> 
> Was I wrong?



No not wrong.. it can be either.

Mine tend to be more beery than meady. Others make them more meady than beery. Any drink with a mix of malt and honey is technically a braggot.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Muggus (7/11/10)

Airgead said:


> Mine tend to be more beery than meady. Others make them more meady than beery. Any drink with a mix of malt and honey is technically a braggot.


The line isn't particularly clear cut on what exactly a Braggot is, but for me a Braggot should have a discernable amount of honey characterstic, especially if it's a very flavoursome variety used, and generally should be at around Mead strength...so nearing wine in alcohol content.
That's just my take anyway.


----------



## Chookers (8/11/10)

My braggot has not been fermenting, and now Im thinking to add some Diammonium Phosphate, its the first time I have used this stuff and it stinks, Im afraid it might make my Braggot taste like Diammonium Phosphate smells.. anyone used this and would you recommend it, for braggots and other mead types.


----------



## The_Duck (8/11/10)

Chookers said:


> I have a question about Braggot.. I have read different opinions on Braggot.. is it supposed to be a mead type Beer or a beer type Mead???
> 
> Is it supposed to be flat or carbonated.. I thought it was supposed to be more mead style so I made mine to be flat.
> 
> Was I wrong?



As someone above said, mixing malt wort into your ingredients for Mead gets you a Braggot. I prefer my strong Meads to be flat and my light Meads and Braggots to be carbonated. Just the way I roll I guess.

I entered a strongish Braggot in VicBrew 2010 and got mixed results. One of the main issues was lack of carbonation. So depending on what you are doing with your creation you may want/need to carbonate some and leave others still.

Personally, I tried the above Braggot still and carbed and I have to say the carbed version was better IMHO. It had a beautifully thick creamy head on it that stayed to the bottom of the glass. My problem was I forgot it was 13%+ and cranked thru 2 stubbies of it before it hit me like a baseball bat. :drinks: 

My headache the next morning drummed into me (for the rest of the day) that I need to offer my creation its due respect.


Duck


----------



## Chookers (8/11/10)

Another stupid question, I assume you drink it cold if its carbonated.. So do you drink it cold if its flat also??

Because I am so new to the idea of braggot.. I just dont know.. 

I drank my mead a room temp.


----------



## O'Henry (8/11/10)

Wouldn't mind seeing your recipe Duck, if you don't mind sharing, and any aging you did on it?


----------



## The_Duck (8/11/10)

Chookers said:


> Another stupid question, I assume you drink it cold if its carbonated.. So do you drink it cold if its flat also??
> 
> Because I am so new to the idea of braggot.. I just dont know..
> 
> I drank my mead a room temp.



I drink my Braggot cold but let it warm up to release some complexity. I drink sparkling Mead frosty cold like champagne. Still mead IMHO should be consumed cool but not cold. 

Duck


----------



## The_Duck (8/11/10)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='701570' date='Nov 8 2010, 10:45 PM']Wouldn't mind seeing your recipe Duck, if you don't mind sharing, and any aging you did on it?[/quote]

Sure..

3.7kg Pale Ale Malt
900g Vienna Malt
450g Cara Pils
85g Cascade @ 60 mins
28g Cascade @ 30 mins
28g Cascade @ 2 mins
13g Fuggles @ 0 mins

Mash in 10.5l @ 63C for 30 mins. Mash out @ 74C. Sparge with 3.5 litres of 85C water.

do a standard 60 min boil then add 4.1KG of honey (use a strong scented honey) at flameout.

Add 2tsp each of yeast nutrient and yeast energiser.

I used Wyeast 4632 Dry Mead yeast due to it's high ABV tolerance.

The above recipe will come in between 13-18% ABV.

Mine sat in the primary for 3 months, then a secondary for 6 months then my baby was born :icon_cheers: It will be pretty hardcore for a while but you need to let it age for a bit, 3-9 months but it should keep for a few years or more.

I bottle conditioned as normal.


Duck


----------



## barls (8/11/10)

very similar to the one we did at isb. but it was only 8%


----------



## Chookers (10/11/10)

I have two braggot experiments going at the moment.. I forgot to check the S.G before adding the yeast, would it make a great difference to the readings if I took it after adding the Yeast???

I also have a Pyment experiment going and it is not making bubbles or changing the water level in the airlock at all. There is a bit of deposit on the surface though, I used SN9 yeast in it... Any suggestions on how I can get it working.??


----------



## O'Henry (10/11/10)

You could just have a leak in the seal somewhere, if it looks like there is activity or the gravity is dropping then it is fine. Airlock is not to be believed. 

I was worried about a beer on the weekend having a slow start, but lent on the lid (completing the seal) and it was going ganbusters. Had a big krausen on it though, so wasn't worried. Moral of that one: turn the light on when checking on your beers.


----------



## Chookers (10/11/10)

I think it was the seal, I pushed the airlock in further and it was bubbling away..

On my second braggot I just added the yeast today safbrew T-58, and when I checked it tonight I had foam comming out of the airlock.. Whats going on, it will still be good to drink right?? Im glad I found it now before it made a bigger mess.


----------



## Airgead (11/11/10)

Chookers said:


> I think it was the seal, I pushed the airlock in further and it was bubbling away..
> 
> On my second braggot I just added the yeast today safbrew T-58, and when I checked it tonight I had foam comming out of the airlock.. Whats going on, it will still be good to drink right?? Im glad I found it now before it made a bigger mess.


No problem. Just a vigorous fermentation. Braggots will also foam more than a straight mead as the proteins in the malt make the foam more stable. I usually leave a good bit more head space for a braggot.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Chookers (11/11/10)

Airgead said:


> No problem. Just a vigorous fermentation. Braggots will also foam more than a straight mead as the proteins in the malt make the foam more stable. I usually leave a good bit more head space for a braggot.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave




Thanks Dave, a newbie mistake.. and Im making it in a 5Lt glass demijohn.. next time I'll use my 15Lt Fermenter... (thats if this braggot is good enough for a next time)


----------



## Tanga (11/11/10)

Let us know how it turned out. I made mead about a decade ago and it was foul! Waaaay too sweet - though it could just have been the aging process or that I bottled it too early. The bottles that didn't explode while I was overseas were alright a year or so later =).

Presumably the braggots don't need a nutrient (because of the malt content). How long does the fermentation / aging take, etc?


----------



## Chookers (11/11/10)

Tanga said:


> Let us know how it turned out. I made mead about a decade ago and it was foul! Waaaay too sweet - though it could just have been the aging process or that I bottled it too early. The bottles that didn't explode while I was overseas were alright a year or so later =).
> 
> Presumably the braggots don't need a nutrient (because of the malt content). How long does the fermentation / aging take, etc?




Hi Tanga, in regard to the aging and fermentation times.. They are excellent questions.. I dont know the answers to them. I was just going to treat it like a beer.. But if anyone else out there knows the answers please tell me..

I did a mead about 10 years ago, I think its what they call a sack mead, it was sooo sweet that I watered it down added some nutrients and EC-1118 yeast, I bottled it when it stopped bubbling and aged it around 6mths and it was awsome.. It was kinda like a champagne... and it was'nt too dry as EC-1118 tends to make things. I have yet to recreate it. :beerbang:


----------



## barls (11/11/10)

mine take about 3 months minimum but they start to taste really good at 6-9 months


----------



## Chookers (11/11/10)

barls said:


> mine take about 3 months minimum but they start to taste really good at 6-9 months




Do you rack.. could you please you go through your process for me, just to give me an idea.. I was going to rack it to a clean demijohn after 1 week of brewing. But after that I was all out of ideas.


----------



## barls (11/11/10)

i ferment mine like a beer then ether rack in to a keg or bottle and age.
theres not much more to them, i have bulk aged before but normally dont have the space generally. the first one in the dark braggot was aged on lees for 4 months.


----------



## Chookers (11/11/10)

on the lees for 4 months.. wouldnt that leave off or yeasty flavours??


----------



## barls (11/11/10)

no it depends on the yeast that you used.


----------



## Chookers (12/11/10)

barls said:


> no it depends on the yeast that you used.




I used Safbrew T-58.., but I also put dried herbs in, as an old recipe for braggot suggested certain herbs I didnt have fresh versions of, I used the dried versions. Mint, Thyme, Marjoram, Rosemary, Cinnamon, ginger.. these were all dried, I also added some fresh mint which seems to be the only herb in my garden. Thats all sitting in a sludge in the bottom of my demijohn.


----------



## barls (12/11/10)

as i said earlier i used a mead yeast which is alright for lees ageing.


----------



## Chookers (12/11/10)

barls said:


> as i said earlier i used a mead yeast which is alright for lees ageing.




I'll rack mine, after 1 week.. I'll check the S.G and if thats all good might bottle, if not will put in a clean demi..

On the subject of S.G, mine was 1060, to start.. is that normal. What S.G do yours start at, and what are they when you finish..

I dont want exploding bottles, I would use the PET bottles, but if it has to age for 6-9 months I'd want to put in glass, because the PET bottles lose carbonation after awhile.

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (12/11/10)

I'd certainly suggest you leave it longer than 1 week. I think it's pretty unlikely to be totally finished after only that amount of time and, as you say, you want to avoid bottle bombs. There's really no issue with leaving it for 3-4 weeks, but if you are worried about leaving it that long at least you could leave it 2 weeks and then rack it for another week.


----------



## Chookers (12/11/10)

What if I rack it to a clean Demijohn and leave that for 3-4wks, then bottle it??

I just didnt want it sitting on those herbs too long, incase it give off flavours, like if the fresh mint starts to decompose.

I will wait the 4 weeks, I really dont want bottles exploding, it happend to me once with a kit and was alot of work cleaning up, fortunately no one was around when they went BOOM!


----------



## Stuster (12/11/10)

That sounds fine, although really longer would probably be better. No need to rush these things. Exploding bottles can be a bit messy, the flying glass aspect is not a plus really.  But if you need the fermenter space and/or you have ADHD like most of the rest of us  then that plan should work just fine.


----------



## Chookers (12/11/10)

ok, I got it, I'll rack it off the sludge to a clean Demijohn.. then I'll fit an air lock and just leave it for 2mth, then if needed I'll rack it again, and close the lid. My 5Ltr Demijohns are actually Olive Oil Bottles from Plasdene.. they look like this. I bought some 28mm bungs from country brew, they were actually a little big so I dremeled them down to fit. yeh I hate waiting.. I got a beer kit going just so I have something ready to drink real soon..


----------



## Chookers (12/11/10)

Everytime I walk past my bubbling Braggot, I have to take a whiff.. and I gotta say it smell really good.. I hope it taste as good as it smells. :icon_drool2:


----------



## The_Duck (12/11/10)

Chookers said:


> I think it was the seal, I pushed the airlock in further and it was bubbling away..
> 
> On my second braggot I just added the yeast today safbrew T-58, and when I checked it tonight I had foam comming out of the airlock.. Whats going on, it will still be good to drink right?? Im glad I found it now before it made a bigger mess.




Should be fine. Give it a clean up with a clean cloth and spray down with some starsan and you should be good to go.


Duck


----------



## The_Duck (12/11/10)

Chookers said:


> I'll rack mine, after 1 week.. I'll check the S.G and if thats all good might bottle, if not will put in a clean demi..
> 
> On the subject of S.G, mine was 1060, to start.. is that normal. What S.G do yours start at, and what are they when you finish..
> 
> ...



I ended up bottling mine after about 9 months in the fermenter. I used glass because the volume per serve in a PET bottle was too high for 1 person to drink comfortably. It seemed more logical to put it in a stubby so that there was less chance of getting hammered if I had to get off my ass to go get another one.

Wayyy too easy to drink.


Duck


----------



## Chookers (12/11/10)

The_Duck said:


> I ended up bottling mine after about 9 months in the fermenter. I used glass because the volume per serve in a PET bottle was too high for 1 person to drink comfortably. It seemed more logical to put it in a stubby so that there was less chance of getting hammered if I had to get off my ass to go get another one.
> 
> Wayyy too easy to drink.
> 
> ...




I dont have stubbies, I have glass 750 amber beer bottles, PET or a 10 pack of 500ml grolsch style (is that how its spelled) clear glass bottles.. Although I would be sharing most of the time.. I would prefer to use glass, just for the issue of carbonation... But want to make absolutely sure its safe to put in.. which is why I was asking about the S.G readings.. if it started at 1060, where should it finish before its safe to put in glass bottles?

or just wait 9mth to be sure before bottling??.... What torture.


----------



## Chookers (13/11/10)

anyone ever made apple beer.. I found a recipe for it in a sip through time book.. I would be adapting it to a kit, just to make it easier.. ideally I would like to use homemade apple juice, using my juice extractor... and of course it would be a test run.. so it would only be 5Ltr..

Anyone got any thoughts on this subject or experience in this type of beer...

like to hear your comments


----------



## O'Henry (14/11/10)

For those who have used Wyeast 4632 Dry Mead, does it ferment dextirns, or is it short chain sugars only? If it is used in a Braggot, will it ferment dry, or will the sugars from the malt remain?


----------



## barls (15/11/10)

having only tried the sweet mead. it leaves just enough sugars for it to have a nice mouth feel


----------



## The_Duck (15/11/10)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='704642' date='Nov 14 2010, 09:49 PM']For those who have used Wyeast 4632 Dry Mead, does it ferment dextirns, or is it short chain sugars only? If it is used in a Braggot, will it ferment dry, or will the sugars from the malt remain?[/quote]

I guess with an ABV tolerance of up to 18% there is a chance of it fermenting right out... however mine stopped at around 13.5%. When judged at Vicbrew 2010 it was described as having a slick creamy viscous mouthfeel.. no dryness v full body.

I am thinking of doing another one of these soon using different hops, similar honey and maybe a change in malt profile.

My last batch was made using pots, pans and strainers on the stovetop. I have graduated to BIAB now so I am itching to have another crack at the recipe.


Duck


----------



## Airgead (15/11/10)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='704642' date='Nov 14 2010, 09:49 PM']For those who have used Wyeast 4632 Dry Mead, does it ferment dextirns, or is it short chain sugars only? If it is used in a Braggot, will it ferment dry, or will the sugars from the malt remain?[/quote]

From memory, all wine yeasts ferment short chain sugars only. There aren't many/any long chain sugars in fruits so they don't need to. Its only the beer yeast strains that can ferment some longer chain stuff.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Chookers (21/11/10)

I have one 5L Demi of Mead that has settled out and cleared, I have already racked it once and now its settled again. It tastes pretty raw at this early stage.. but I was just curious as to what effect oak chips would have on it.

If I age it with oak chips would that make it dryer? or soften it?


----------



## Golani51 (21/11/10)

I have a family friend with bees in 
East St Kilda. He has 'seconds' honey which uses a solar oven to remove honey from screens and he said it is excellent for mead. He sells it for $3/kg. I think he has a fair bit. Must give it a go. Apparently a few like him around. If anyone is interested, I can ask him for some contacts.

R


----------



## Airgead (21/11/10)

Chookers said:


> I have one 5L Demi of Mead that has settled out and cleared, I have already racked it once and now its settled again. It tastes pretty raw at this early stage.. but I was just curious as to what effect oak chips would have on it.
> 
> If I age it with oak chips would that make it dryer? or soften it?



It would oak it... like the diference between an oaked an unoaked wine. It will add some vanilla/carmel/woody notes depending on how toasted the oak is and what type of oak it is. It really depends on a whole bunch of things. You want to go very easy on it as it is east to overdo. If you have some oak then give it a go.

I'm doing a bunch of experiments soon on oaking with meads and I'll report back here when done. 

Cheers
Dave

Edit: Spelling no so good after a bottle of wine


----------



## barls (21/11/10)

im thinking i might split up the one ive jsut done a base for and split it between raspberries, hungarian and french oak. so we shall see how it turns out.


----------



## Chookers (21/11/10)

Golani51 said:


> I have a family friend with bees in
> East St Kilda. He has 'seconds' honey which uses a solar oven to remove honey from screens and he said it is excellent for mead. He sells it for $3/kg. I think he has a fair bit. Must give it a go. Apparently a few like him around. If anyone is interested, I can ask him for some contacts.
> 
> R




I wish I lived in Vic instead of NSW.. honey sounds good.. :lol: B)


----------



## Chookers (21/11/10)

Great keep me posted on the oak...

I may put vanilla beans in.. can you age on vanilla beans, or one vanilla bean. Or would that be a bad idea, I may end up with 4.5L of vanilla essence.


----------



## Scruffy (22/11/10)

my only guide for brewing (which I cleverly adapted from my only rule for cooking) is...

...you can't take it out [once it's in...]

(now technically you can fish the vanilla pod out, but in my experience the damage is done...) 

_vanilla like_ flavours are normally the result of ageing in [typically] American oak, (Tempranillo or Chardonnay grapes have the same 'tones'), feel free to throw a handful of vanilla pods into your brew... I'll politely refuse your tasting offer... imagine an impressionable wine maker throwing in bucketfuls of freshly mown grass... 

there's many honeys... there's a few meads... blueberry, strawberry, chocolate, spices - start local... what's local to you dude?
It says here...
"...Homestyle would be a simple-recipe meadhoney, water & yeast. A varietal is a traditional mead with the honey coming from a distinct and distinguishable floral source. Metheglins are made with spices, Melomels with fruit or berries, and Pyment with grapes, just to name a few. Finding your personal favourite starts with your desired level of sweetness and carbonation..."


----------



## Chookers (22/11/10)

Scruffy said:


> my only guide for brewing (which I cleverly adapted from my only rule for cooking) is...
> 
> ...you can't take it out [once it's in...]
> 
> ...




Im in inner sydney, Im looking for a way to make my mead smoother, and with a vanilla hint. Mine always tend to be rather dry and harsh, I think its to do with the yeasts I have used, and the acid levels, which I have altered. I used acid mix in one recipe and lemon juice in another, the lemon juice one was an improvement.


----------



## The_Duck (22/11/10)

Down to 1/3 - 1/4 of my 30 KG bucket of honey now.

My supplier told me on Sunday that he has another one with my name on it. This one has more "Greybox" than "Yellowbox" in it.

He says the Greybox is much nicer than the Yellowbox (at least for eating) so hopefully the same will be true for mead made from it.

Another 30 KG's coming up 


Duck


----------



## Chookers (22/11/10)

can you use the wood chips you get at Barbeques Gallore, in mead.. I know they're for BBQing but are'nt they all the same??


----------



## barls (22/11/10)

i wouldnt but thats me


----------



## Chookers (22/11/10)

haha ok, so thats a No.. just checking..

This whole forum is a learning experience for me.  

now if I can just stop eating the honey and drinking the apple juice, I may eventually make some Mead and Cider.


----------



## Airgead (23/11/10)

Chookers said:


> can you use the wood chips you get at Barbeques Gallore, in mead.. I know they're for BBQing but are'nt they all the same??



You could... but you would get hickory mead. That could work. You might haver to toast them first... You don't usually use raw wood.. its normally toasted. 

What you real;ly want though is toasted oak chips. You can get them from winemaking suppliers and I think Grain&Grape carry them. The degree of toastyness changes the flavours.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Chookers (23/11/10)

Airgead said:


> You could... but you would get hickory mead. That could work. You might haver to toast them first... You don't usually use raw wood.. its normally toasted.
> 
> What you real;ly want though is toasted oak chips. You can get them from winemaking suppliers and I think Grain&Grape carry them. The degree of toastyness changes the flavours.
> 
> ...




so you have to toat them if they come from winemaking shops too??
Hickory sounds good.. I may try a small batch as an experiment.


----------



## Airgead (23/11/10)

Chookers said:


> so you have to toat them if they come from winemaking shops too??
> Hickory sounds good.. I may try a small batch as an experiment.



Winemaking shops sell them pre-toasted. Usually with a selection of different levels of toasting to choose from.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Chookers (1/12/10)

I just got some Vicard French Oak chips, medium toasted.

I want to put them in my mead, is there some way to prepare them, like put them in boiling water first, or bake them for 10min, just to make sure I dont infect my mead.?


----------



## barls (1/12/10)

i normally just put them in a glass then just enough water to cover then nuke in the microwave for 40 seconds then allow to cool then add.


----------



## Chookers (1/12/10)

barls said:


> i normally just put them in a glass then just enough water to cover then nuke in the microwave for 40 seconds then allow to cool then add.




water and all?

how many grams do you use per Litre?


----------



## barls (1/12/10)

ive yet to oak a mead, but i was using 25g of cubes in a 20L batch of sour beer thats still going.
i added water and all


----------



## Chookers (4/12/10)

today I bottled my mead with oak..

I had a taste before hand, it was'nt as dry as I thought it would be or as sharp (acid levels seemed good), but it was watery. So I hope the oak will fix that. If when I have a taste in 6months its still watery, I think I shall be adding more honey to it, and try thickening it up.


----------

